# Meriwether County 2005



## meriwether john (Feb 3, 2005)

2180 acres
$700.00 individual $950.00 Family $300.00 small game only $325.00 Turkey only
40 memberships(full) about 34 are taken
antler restrictions
northern part of county about 12 miles from exit 41/I-85
mostly pines of various ages with over a dozen creeks/streams with hardwoods--foodplots/feed
discounted memberships discussed at breakfast meeting(see below)
campsite with electricity(limited)



a great chance to meet members and see the land is this Sat. at 8am. we are having a breakfast meeting at County Line Cafe in Luthersville and will possibly be doing some small game hunting afterwards. some of you have already pm'd me before and have only heard back from a couple. spots are first come and will not be held without a deposit. dues are from 4/1 to 3/31
dues can be made in payments as long as $325.00 iis paid prior to 4/1 and paid in full by July20th.

Jim Thompson, you sir have a bird with your name on it(Randy also).


----------



## dutchman (Feb 3, 2005)

*John*

You know I'll be there.

See you on Saturday.


----------



## Yel95 (Feb 3, 2005)

I just sent you a PM.

Thanks...
Jeff


----------



## taylornelms (Feb 3, 2005)

not really interested on the lease cause i have a little land i hunt down stricklandtown rd but i was just gonna say if all 40 of you guys show up at county line cafe your gonna kill that place.  Me and some buddies are goin down to some otehr land we have in meriwether and will prbly eat later in the day hopefully they will be able to recoop by then.  Good luck on fillin those memberships.


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 3, 2005)

Taylor-- They love us there.  
Dutch---Man you're buying 
 Yel---Back atcha!!!


----------



## dutchman (Feb 6, 2005)

*Thanks, Meriwether John*

Went down to visit with John and Jacob yesterday. Toured their lease and hung out for little while. They are great hosts! Thanks again guys.


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 6, 2005)

well at least you got to see about a third. sorry you made the trip that far only to find the roads blocked off. hopefully we'll have 'em cleared soon. It was a pleasure to meet all you guys that came on Sat. Dutch-- Jacob was telling me that you are a turkey hunter not just somebody that goes turkey hunting-- he was impressed I could tell. David and Jeff any help you need just yell and if you want to spend a day scouting myself or any of the crew would be glad to sneak around. sorry the beagles had other work to do. Thanks again to all and hope you enjoy the woods and fellowship this year.


----------



## rance56 (Feb 9, 2005)

*i sent a pm*

sent a pm


----------



## goosebuster (Feb 10, 2005)

Is there any memberships still available i would be very interested


----------



## meriwether john (Feb 10, 2005)

if all current members re-up I have 4 slots still to fill.


----------



## Da Butcher (Feb 10, 2005)

*Hunting land*

Send me a PM, I'd be interested. I need to talk to a buddy about his lease in Merriweather and get some feedback. May even be the same club. We hunt down there a lot on a small private track as well. Any opportunity for waterfowl?, especially after deer season. I have an 11 year old and we'd be interested in small game. Finally, any hogs. Thanks


----------

